# Ideen zur Bannergestaltung



## dline (2. April 2007)

Hi alle zusammen,
ich gestalte gerade eine webseite für ein befreundetes Tiefbau Unternehmen. leider fehlen mir fast sämtliche Ideen, wie ich die die Farben des Banners mit der restlichen Seite in Verbindung bringen kann.
hier ist der Banner: http://gernand24.de/test/Allers.jpg
Irgendwie ist der Banner zu leer... was meint ihr?

Die Seite soll im folgenden Stil aufgebaut werden. Bitte erschreckt nicht vor der Hintergrundfarbe. ich bin noch am suchen.
http://gernand24.de/test/allers/

Über konstruktive Kritik wäre ich euch sehr dankbar.

Liebe Grüße 
dline


----------

